# Bettafeesh - The FEESH are back!



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Welcome everyone! Even though Photoshop is still out of my hands, I have decided to use my current program to bring bettafeesh BACK!

For those who may not remember, or weren't there, Bettafeesh are little teeny likenesses of YOUR fish that can hang out in your signature! If you want them to, that is.
*HERE* is the link to the previous thread! _*Please do not post in it.*_

Now we have NEW feesh, in NEW poses!
So far the only 3 templates that have been completed are...

Veiltail, Crowntail, and Halfmoon males.









There are several other templates in the works, including: Doubletail male, Plakat male, Vieltail female, and Crowntail Female.

To minimize overload, the Halfmoon template will ALSO be used for delta and rosetail.

*To request a bettafeesh, please post a clear, well-lit picture of your fish and specify the tail-type.* I will not do feesh based purely on description. I want them to be as true-to-life as possible.

Post away!


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

Can you do Fly my delta tail?


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here he is!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So glad to see them back! Shiverdam made the pixel in my sig, incase you were wondering... She's (he's?) really good at it. 

If you have time later I might want another of one of the fishes I've lost, after everyone else's request are filled.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> So glad to see them back! Shiverdam made the pixel in my sig, incase you were wondering... She's (he's?) really good at it.
> 
> If you have time later I might want another of one of the fishes I've lost, after everyone else's request are filled.


I remember you! I'm happy to see one of my guys is still following you around the forum in your sig!
I am, in fact, a she.  Aaaand I would be happy to take another request from you!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oohhh they're so pretty, okay you can choose which one you want to do (because you said something about not having the pk one ready) 

Shosta is the pk, and the blue and black HM doesn't have a name :/
Sorry the first of the HM is so small... he doesn't like pictures so it's hard to get a good one of him, the second one is the same fish (for body color) but an older picture, his fins are now the sold black of pic 1 of him... hope that makes sense...


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

I love mine


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I would love one of Julius.


----------



## tennielle22 (Nov 3, 2013)

hi can you please do one of my quad dream their so cute!
thank you thank you thank you


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Could you do Spike my dragon scale crown tail boy? Hes white, blueish purple, and pinkish-red


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi there, I have a plakat boy named Raven - He has silver dragon scales, a black spot on his back extending through his dorsal, silver irridescence in his fins, and his base body is a dark red. Thank you!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Alright everyone, *requests are now closed!
*Here is the list of Feesh that need to be completed before I open them again: 

1.twolovers101 - Nameless HM
2. Aluyasha - Julius
3. tenielle22 - Quad Dream
4. ilykadothechacha - Spike
5. fleetfish - Raven


----------



## tennielle22 (Nov 3, 2013)

thank you again


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

I knew I should have jumped in here earlier.... (saw when it was first posted - but wanted to wait till I had another ref pic of my fishy) =P
Oh well I'll wait =3


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Sorry for such a delay everyone!
Here are the first two done!

twolovers101









Aluyasha









1.twolovers101 - *DONE*
2. Aluyasha - *DONE*
3. tenielle22 - Quad Dream
4. ilykadothechacha - Spike
5. fleetfish - Raven


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! It looks just like him! Thank you.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here's another!

tenielle22









1.twolovers101 - *DONE*
2. Aluyasha - *DONE*
3. tenielle22 - *DONE*
4. ilykadothechacha - Spike
5. fleetfish - Raven


----------



## tennielle22 (Nov 3, 2013)

thank you so much I love it


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

can i call dibs on a slot when they open up?


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

>3 when they open. I'm stalking for a slot too


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

i want one so bad :[]


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can I have one when a slot's available? They're awesome.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here are the last two! Raven was super fun.

ilykadothechacha









fleetfish









1.twolovers101 - *DONE*
2. Aluyasha - *DONE*
3. tenielle22 - *DONE*
4. ilykadothechacha - *DONE*
5. fleetfish - *DONE*

*Requests are now open!*


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you have a hmpk or PK female template?


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Do you have a hmpk or PK female template?


I would just use the regular PK template for HMPK to prevent cluttering, and I do have a female PK. 

Also, here is the first batch of new feesh, with larger images so you can see detail!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can I have one of Maggie? She's in my albums.


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

=D yay!

Can I get one of my Vailtail boy Kross? 
His body color is a light fushia color (purply pink) and he has some blueish purple in his fins (to the tips being a darker red/pink) 
This picture was taken in the store before I got him >.>; I need to do a tank cleaning in when its sunny so I can get another pic of him. his tank isn't in a bright area so super hard to get pics of him.











Oh forgot to mention. His little tiny dangly fin things are smidge light blue/purple, and red. (if you can tell in that pic)
An his eyes are silver/blue =D


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd get another pic... but he's sick right now (recovering from fin rot) so his fins are all crazy. An his colors a little off.

That pic is pretty true to his color/appearance. Besides his body being a little brighter. He was a bit happier once he got home in his bigger bowl of course. So his body colored up more.

I hope that pic is okay =)


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

can you do one of malibu my dt


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Can you do my boys Sol and Triton? Pretty pleaseeeee?

Triton [DSPK]









Sol [VT]







​


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you! I love it!!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Oh dear I forgot to specify again,
*Only one each! *For now at least.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I still have my old one in my signature! Sadly, she passed away a couple months ago. 

Could you please do one of my HMPK boy, Poseidon? Hopefully the picture's good enough! He's hard to get pictures of.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you please do my new boy, Montego?


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Alright, that's 6! *Requests are now closed.*

1. rubinthebetta - Maggie
2. munakgirl - Kross
3. Glory - Malibu
4. MsAqua - Triton
5. bettacrazygirl86 - Poseidon
6. PonyJumper101 - Montego


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here we go, first two are done! Looks like they'd make a pretty cute pair.

rubinthebetta









munakgirl









1. rubinthebetta - *DONE*
2. munakgirl -* DONE*
3. Glory - Malibu
4. MsAqua - Triton
5. bettacrazygirl86 - Poseidon
6. PonyJumper101 - Montego


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

Awww it's so cute. Thank you soo much *hugs*


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here's Malibu!









1. rubinthebetta - *DONE*
2. munakgirl -* DONE*
3. Glory - *DONE*
4. MsAqua - Triton
5. bettacrazygirl86 - Poseidon
6. PonyJumper101 - Montego


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Could you do my sweet boy Shasta? Here he is:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Eeeeek! I would love to have one done of my boy, 









and here is him flaring to get a better look at his coloring:


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Hang on guys, the next batch isn't done yet! Patience!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL sorry. got a little excited seeing the little icon bettas. =P take your time. I know how long this takes. I'm an artist too. <3


----------



## finn17 (Nov 9, 2013)

Pleasee do Finn on the next batch! He's a pink veiltale, thanks a lot!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Alright, here are the last 3 all done!

MsAqua









bettacrazygirl86









PonyJumper101









1. rubinthebetta - *DONE*
2. munakgirl -* DONE*
3. Glory - *DONE*
4. MsAqua - *DONE*
5. bettacrazygirl86 - *DONE*
6. PonyJumper101 - *DONE

REQUESTS ARE NOW OPEN
Keep in mind that I only take requests AFTER each batch is finished. 

Also, here's the newest feeshconga!

*


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you! I love him.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG I LOVE IT THANK YOU :thankyou:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok now I can upload my boy. hehe I would love if I could have one of Sardine. <3 I have been eying your art for a while now. =)


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Awwwww!!! I love it! <3 Thank ya!!​


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Are we allowed more then one?


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Me me! They are so cute!


----------



## finn17 (Nov 9, 2013)

Pretty please?  He's Finn!


----------



## soundwave (May 19, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3152418#post3152418

There's a thread with pics of my HM Merle. I'd love it if you could make one of him!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

This is Princess George, I would love one of him!

TYVM and no hurry at all.


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Your fish are all beautiful! I love the color on Princess George!


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Omg i would love one of Bentley. If you need more let me know


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

HOKAY so we've got:

1. Tree - Sardine
2. finn17 - Finn
3. soundwave - Merle
4. peachii - Princess George
5. alisha221 - Bently

*REQUESTS ARE NOW CLOSED*


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you can't wait to see


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh sweet! I am excited to see them all. 8D


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Tree me too...Alot of good artist and pretty bettas


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Subbing I'm stalking now haa


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

alisha221 said:


> Tree me too...Alot of good artist and pretty bettas


agreed! 8D



DatBetta said:


> Subbing I'm stalking now haa


Buahahaha! XD


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

sorry for the late reply thanks for malibu


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Can you take any more requests??? I really want one of my fish Bella!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Stalking stalking stalking!


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

could you make one for me please  he is a halfmoon :-D


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

WOWWW THIS TOOK ME WAY TOO LONG.

I've been busy this past week and I'll be working on the other ones presently!

Tree









1. Tree - *DONE*
2. finn17 - Finn
3. soundwave - Merle
4. peachii - Princess George
5. alisha221 - Bently


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

LOVE IT! 8D <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 thank you so much =D


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Its wroth the wait. They are super cool.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

When or if you can fit someone else in please let me know. They are miniature works of art!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here's two more!

finn17









peachii









1. Tree - *DONE*
2. finn17 - *DONE*
3. soundwave - Merle
4. peachii - *DONE*
5. alisha221 - Bentl

CRAP I skipped one by accident. You'll be next!


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

These are fantastic!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

These are awesome! Subbed! Please let us know if you will be taking any more requests in the future.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooh! Would love one if you open up again!


----------



## finn17 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you Shiverdam!!


Shiverdam said:


> Here's two more!
> 
> finn17
> 
> ...


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

These are super cute i can't wait


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

These look so nice 
I think I'll request one when you open again


----------



## Carlieflowers (Jan 20, 2014)

awwww super cute! Can't wait till requests open back up <3


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Amazing work Shiverdam. I can't get over how much detail you squeeze into them. Really great work


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome! I love them!

Could you do Chip, the veiltail, for me?


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh wow... I'd love to get on this list. My new boy would look so cool tiny-fied... <3


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Please one for me? He's a halfmoon and his name is Dovah.


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

When do you open again for these? 
Mine's a double-tail but is slightly different than a double-tail in ways.








Would love to have this done when you open up again ^_^


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Aww These are really pretty.  Really cool of you to do all of those, too! Nice work.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Are requests open? If so, can you please do my male HM, Radon?

Here's one of his full image (colors are washed out from the camera):









And one of his true colors and markings:


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

I really like ur fishy art & would love to have some of my boys!! If requests r open, can u plz do one of my boy, Poisson & one of my boy, Jade?
Here is Poisson... He's a Pastel Rainbow Dragon CT

And this is Jade... He is a Green & Pink (juv rainbow?) Dragon HM

Plz & thx in advance!!


----------

